# sprinkler/potable water



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Found my water line feeding the 2 bathrooms. It is evidently tied into a large abandoned sprinkler piping.:thumbup:

What to do? Corporate will not believe me.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

apparently it is s larger section of the building than I first thought!


----------

